
RoboTrumpDNN: Generating Donald Trump Speeches with Dictionary Embedding and LSTM - Alupis
https://github.com/ppramesi/RoboTrumpDNN
======
cfcef
That output doesn't look good, especially compared with the Obama char-rnn
output: [https://medium.com/@samim/obama-rnn-machine-generated-
politi...](https://medium.com/@samim/obama-rnn-machine-generated-political-
speeches-c8abd18a2ea0)

Perhaps the Trump corpus could be fed into char-rnn for comparison and figure
out why the output is so nonsensical?

~~~
chris_wot
A Markov Chain is only as good as its input. It doesn't have much to work with
unfortunately.

~~~
krick
It's not a Markov Chain.

~~~
chris_wot
Well that killed my joke pretty effectively. Drat.

------
ck2
The most interesting thing about Trump's popularity is that the Greeks had
invented a word for the style and method he uses because people were already
stooping to lowest common denominators 2500 years ago when democracies came
about:

[https://wikipedia.org/wiki/Demagogue](https://wikipedia.org/wiki/Demagogue)

and for those who think there is no way this country would elect someone like
Trump, I have another wikipedia entry for you to read about the elected leader
of Italy with scary parallels to Trump that the news never talks about:

[https://wikipedia.org/wiki/Silvio_Berlusconi](https://wikipedia.org/wiki/Silvio_Berlusconi)

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
What do they call the algorithm that takes a sample of text and determines if
it is Trump or not? I suppose naive bayes can do that?

How much sample text do you need, and is there even a way of answering that
question?

------
pvaldes
I can't help to hear the voice of the Admiral Ackbar now in my head: "It's a
Trump!!, it's a Trump!!". Are Mon Calamari guys officially banned to enter USA
yet?

------
chris_wot
This is good, but nothing compares to Borat warning Jimmy Kimmel that the
nincompoop Sacha Baron Cohen has fooled the world with his fictional and
offensive characters Ali G, Bruno and Donald Trump. Then when pointed out by
Jimmy Kimmel that Trump is actually real, still disbelieves Kimmel because
"the only person who would ban Muslims is a person with a brain like a female
chicken. It is a clearly a parody of a rich, American racist".

------
wittekm
Can somebody wrap this in a Slackbot and call it SmarterManchild?

